# Genetically Modified Salmon



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone catch the piece in the news about the FDA I think considering a firm to allow to sell genetically modified salmon. 

I didn't catch the whole piece, only a I believe Toronto area chef giving her comments that she would not prepare and sell it. She thinks the company would only be about breeding, growing and distributing the fish as fast as they can with little regard for taste or any other reprecussions.

Thoughts, comments, more info??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I didn't catch the piece in it's entirety, nor do I know the details of the GMO of the salmon (I assume they just grow a hell of a lot faster?), but I find it surprising that no one complains about all the genetically modified grain and other crops we eat on a daily basis, in quite large quantities.

As for taste and texture, she probably has a point - even regular farmed Atlantic salmon tastes and has a different texture from wild or even Organically raised Atlantic salmon. IMO, Organic salmon is definitely worth the almost-double price (and that's not just because I worked at a Seafood store for 3 years).


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yup, I agree with you guys. I will not buy genetically salmon.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah I heard about it on 680 the other day on my way home. Sounds kind of nasty...it's like that 6 pack salmon - http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/fly-fishing/2010/03/cermele-fish-6-pack-abs


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

More news on this from yahoo:
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100920/world/us_modified_salmon_1

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I did catch that segment. I waited for the news to repeat again on CH62 and saw it again. 

I won't be buying GMO meat or fish if I knew of it. That is the thing 'IF' you know of it as they plan on integrating it into the food system WITH OUT LABELING IT AS GMO! I remember a while ago about a news about cloned meat being put into the food system without any labeling. I mean not everyone can afford organic food or meats and such. That is one reason that got me into growing my own small portions of food so I can at least have some control over my food in a small space. I can't remember if I ever had deer meat before but I'd rather hunt my own meat or catch my own fish if/when I can. The only reason I can see that they don't want to label it a 'GMO meat' on the packaging is because very likely no one would buy it. 

Gah, who knows. I've probably had some GMO chicken or meat from burgers and such already but I won't willingly buy GMO. 

Time for some small scale aquaponics.  Got a balcony? I saw some small balcony kit before that can take up like 1/2 the balconey space for the tank and grow beds and the tank doubles as a sitting bench.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Gmo*

The problem I have with all the GMO stuff on the market you do not know when you are purchasing it whether it is grain, fish or what ever they do not have to label it as GMO.


----------

